# How do you support your horsey habit?



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Sadly for us, I think most people in the horse world are wealthy. Maybe not most people on this message board, but yes, most people in the horse community are wealthy or have wealthy parents.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

I work 40+ hours in a professional capacity for an international trucking company. The money I earn supports not only my horse habit, but also my dogs, cats, clothing habit, handbag and shoe fetishes, scuba habit, entertainment habit and puts food on the table, a roof over my head, and gas in my vehicle.

I will say this. Sometimes I hear about the people who had a great ride at 11am on Wednesday and I get jealous because I have been stuck in my office and working for "da man." I have a great career, but I don't own my time.

Then I see a posting like this. And I realize how much I may be envied. Sure, I can't head off to the barn tomorrow when it is 65 degrees at 11am. But, I am afforded a salary that allows me to live comfortably and provide for myself and my enjoyable hobbies.


----------



## FirstLightFarm (Jan 20, 2012)

I went to law school because I thought it'd be a good fit for a horsey lifestyle. 

It's worked out pretty well, too, although it wasn't a quick process. Of course, law school took three years, and then I worked for other lawyers for the first five years I was in practice. But now, I have my own little law firm. So when it's nice weather and I'm not desperately busy, I can take the morning or afternoon off and go ride.

I'm lucky that I married a guy who came with a farm so I can keep my horses at home. To further keep overhead low, I did all the work on the place myself: fencing, building stables, etc. I've learned more about carpentry than I ever wanted to know, thanks.:wink:

My advice? Think about a job that will pay well enough to support your horsey lifestyle but also give you some autonomy about your schedule. Denny Emerson, in his book, said he became a prep school teacher for this reason and then later got his license to sell real estate. I highly recommend his book, by the way. It's called _How Good Riders Get Good_ and it discusses how lifestyle choices affect one's riding.


----------



## legyield768 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm very fortunate and have lovely parents who enjoy horses an pay for my habit. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I am in the same boat as AQHSam. Working 40 hours a week in a job that allows me to have my horses, other pets, house and toys.

It's 67 degrees today, not very normal for Feb 1st in maryland.. and I was sooo tempted to call out sick.. I should have.  would have been a great day to ride.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I second the teaching or substitute idea. My very good friend is getting ready to switch from Wal-green's pharmacy to being a full time sub and is looking at $40,000, paid medical, summers off, off work at 2:45 every day!!! I am looking at MAYBE teaching art at the local high school, there is an opening coming up in the fall. But I'd have to drop my big projects to do so....

I'm an artist, I work 18/7 or more, from home. It has it's HUGE pros and cons. The biggest pro is looking out the window all day at my horses, the con... looking out the window at my horses! I have no time for riding right now!

Have you thought about putting your jewelry on ebay?


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Before I worked and saved and worked and saved and worked... But now my mother has a rich boyfriend.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Lots of people maybe some here like said above will do a exchange of services.


----------



## SRich (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't own or lease a horse, just take weekly lessons on a school horse. I babysit and most of my money goes to horse relating things, including riding jeans, boots and lessons. This Spring I will need to get a waitressing job or something of the likes, because I need a lot more money than what I have. I'm going to university this fall undecided, but plan on majoring into a career that pays well.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Does your jewerly have a particular "motif" or style? For example, if you are selling jewerly that is very horsey or western in nature, you may want to walk into a few local horse supply stores with samples.

There is a store here in MO that sells jewerly (bling) made by a local artist. They have a nice case for her stuff and they take a little off the top of each sale. 

You may be able to create a niche. If your jewerly is not in a particular motif or style, talk to some of the upscale fashion boutiques and salons and day spas. They may be willing to showcase your work and you will probably get a little more for each piece rather than ebay.

But, it is a double-edged sword, working for yourself. Even as a Cookie Lee consultant. You may find that some weeks, you work more hours than someone in an office. I've been self-employed before. There is nobody else who can do your job. If a salon wants 30 pieces by Friday, you have to come up with a way to buy the materials AND assemble them.

That is the other reason I drag my bum out of bed at 6:00am for work every weekday. I remember those specific weeks.

Post some pics of your jewerly. Maybe someone will come up with other methods of distribution.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Work 40 hours a week, bring my lunch to work and take the bus to work. While I do have a car it certinly saves on gas and parking money. Also cut all little things out, like soda, coffee, any treats. Cut out salon and quit shopping for things that wern't needed.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I work and save, and sometimes do some freelance jobs for that extra cash. Not exactly wealthy, but I love to be able to spend for something I truly enjoy.


----------



## sammerson (Jan 13, 2012)

AQHSam said:


> I work 40+ hours in a professional capacity for an international trucking company. The money I earn supports not only my horse habit, but also my dogs, cats, clothing habit, handbag and shoe fetishes, scuba habit, entertainment habit and puts food on the table, a roof over my head, and gas in my vehicle.
> 
> I will say this. Sometimes I hear about the people who had a great ride at 11am on Wednesday and I get jealous because I have been stuck in my office and working for "da man." I have a great career, but I don't own my time.
> 
> Then I see a posting like this. And I realize how much I may be envied. Sure, I can't head off to the barn tomorrow when it is 65 degrees at 11am. But, I am afforded a salary that allows me to live comfortably and provide for myself and my enjoyable hobbies.


Same here...if i didn't bust my butt all week long (and sometimes on the weekends) there's no way in the world I would be able to afford my horses. But it's something I love and something that I've decided is worth the hard work.

It's been killing me that all week long the weather is gorgeous while I'm at work and then the minute the weekend rolls around, nothing but rain and storms. But even thought that's been extremely frustrating, I have to realize just how lucky I am.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

Waited until I was 35 to get my first horse. I am a teacher and on the weekends I help clean stalls and the barn owner gives me free lessons as a result. I am glad I waited because I would never have been able to afford a horse and everything that goes along with it's ownership.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

MelissaAnn said:


> Sadly for us, I think most people in the horse world are wealthy. Maybe not most people on this message board, but yes, most people in the horse community are wealthy or have wealthy parents.


You would be incorrect in that assumption. The vast majority of horse owners _aren't_ wealthy. Most of us are middle and upper middle class workers who make a decent salary and know how to budget.

The top echelon in the equestrian sports have money, but they're far from being the majority. If you think you have to have the latest and greatest of everything, and all new shiny toys, then you'll never own horses if you're not one of the moneyed set. 

I color my own hair, buy the majority of my clothes at Goodwill, shop in bulk, rarely if ever go out to eat, never go to the movies, have only basic satellite TV service, and go to the local beauty college to get my hair cut. I do have a Droid Smartphone but that was more of a necessity than a want, and it won't be upgraded until I'm eligible for a discount on a new phone. I own an 18 y/o horse trailer (upgraded from a 36 y/o one), and just bought a 'new' 2008 Ford F150. 

If you're serious about horse _ownership_ and not just the thrill of riding, there are ways to make it work.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a wonderful husband and I put extra money aside to use for play money to go to events but I make sure I plan ahead because honestly I'm not made out of money but any stretch of the imagination. Most of our time and money go to our horses. They are happy and healthy and if I can't go to event that is okay with me because I have my horse and trail rides are free 
I cannot afford lessons so I ask my friends for help,get help on here,or anythign or anyone with information. I soak it up like a sponge. If I want lessons I work them off.
My tack is usually always gifts from my mom and husband. I will buy some tack by myself but I usually ask for it on my birthday or xmas  
I found out that I do not have to renew my medical assistant certification so I will be handing in resumes soon  When I get a medical job I will be able to do a lot more things and afford a lot more.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

I work full time and as many Saturdays as I can. It seems like the last couple months things have been getting tighter and tighter so I just started a budget for myself to help out. Association starts in 2 months so pretty soon ill be paying my entry fee's which are usually around $1000 a weekend one weekend a month so we will see how that goes. Of course any money I win goes back into my "penning account."

Im very lucky that I live with great friends that let me pay for my board for my horse and my rent by working it off. So after a 12 hour day I go home and ride 3 of his horses a night and then mine after. But I cant complain, I have a brand new indoor arena all to myself and really nice horses to ride and keep me busy which also keeps me away from spending money  I live a simple life, but its my life and I LOVE it  Work, Tanning, Horses!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I fund my horse habit with my habit  I train, give lessons and judge. I make enough to cover my overhead and have a little spending money. If it weren't for my hubby and his good job, I'd have a lot less horses!


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Either you have money or horses, it isn't common to have both.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

^^ more than true!! ^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

at the age of 22 i am working full time as a ship broker with 10 hr days in the office and on call 24/7 ... fortunetly it pays well so so i can pay for everything with no support of anyone... when things are slow i offer to babysit on the side so that i have extra fun money


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

We struggle to afford them - I do DIY livery with Bandit, it works out €100 per month. Simba is on the acre out the back of the house. I work part time, due to the recession. My husband works two part time, also due to the recession (trades are gone to pot and majority of builders have gone bust) but we get by. 

At one stage last year I mentioned selling Bandit as we were struggling so much, but my husband told me he'd rather work while he slept because he knows I need Bandit for my sanity.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Me and my bf both work full time jobs, and so we split all the house bills. Any spare money I have I set aside for board and buying things for Walter. Board is about $230/month where I am, but it's a smaller barn and not many boarders. For my birthday my aunts gave me money to geld him- great present! lol 

I try not to buy things I don't need outside of horse things- I'm always looking to buy horse things! I also have a cat at home that me and Bryan both put money towards- toys, treats, food, vet, etc. Bryan hasn't met my horse yet lol, city boy.


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

I've got supportive parents (I'm a teen, so I don't really make a certain income) my dad is a college professor and makes a good amount of $ a year. My grandmas also ''donate'' lots of money to my cause  lol. I mow lawns and babysit. Most of my money comes from grandmas and my parents though. Next summer (2013, not 2012) I'm going to give kids lessons on my horse. I'll be older and more experienced and so will he. Even though I'll have to pay a certain amount of insurance for that....Oh well. We'll just see.


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

I work and my husband works. It supports us, our baby, our dogs, my horses, and everything else we could want. I also have great bosses so I've taken time off to go riding.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have been on both ends of the spectrum,

I have worked my butt off to have horses, to at one point, I offered to pick up broken bales out of hay farmers fields to feed my horses. They always ate before me, I would rather starve then let my dogs or horses go hungry. 

I found work in the horse industry to pay for my horses and learn at the same time. Working for a trainer is hard work but you can learn a lot. Same with cowboying I learned about horses and cattle..it's my first love.

Within the last six months I have been extremely lucky and my husband told me not to worry about working and I can ride when I please. I even felt bad about it this week and asked for a job with a cutting horse trainer, had an interview setup and go ride with him for a day, then gracefully bowed out because it hurt hubbys feelings...lol. But he knows that I don't expect a free ride, so it makes him feel good for him to provide the things that make me happy...I am blessed.

But I always think that working for the things you want makes you appreciate them so much more.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I work 80+ hours a pay period in the Nursing Field. On the few days I have off...and I mean few.....I groom dogs and if I still have time, I will make my Crown Jeweled Beaded Browbands that people order from me. 

Most of the time, I work 8 to 16 hours a day. In all that, I am able to get out to the barn to ride 4 - 5 days a week. 

I work my patootie off, to pay for my lessons, my horse, plus rent, bills and other payments owed.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

My "real" job involves driving 144 miles round trip 5 days a week into Manhattan. This one pays the bills and there's lots of down time when I jump on the internet and play with you guys. I have a second very part time job doing mortgages for my "spending" money. Luckily I don't start my real job until 4:00pm, so I get to ride most mornings while other people are sitting in their offices looking out the window wishing they weren't at work. 

Not all horse owners are rich.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Like most people , I work to pay for my habit. Because it's a hobby and not my livelihood, I always weigh any purchase in that direction as a need and not just a want. I am a master at budgeting, and take care of what I have so not to have to spend money sooner then necessary.

I also keep my horses at home, saving on boarding costs . I prefer doing the work myself and seeing them everyday. 

I purchase whatever I can in bulk to save, ie shavings. I know what I need to sock away to have my hay for the year, vets, farrier ect. Always looking ahead.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> I second the teaching or substitute idea. My very good friend is getting ready to switch from Wal-green's pharmacy to being a full time sub and is looking at $40,000, paid medical, summers off, off work at 2:45 every day!!! I am looking at MAYBE teaching art at the local high school, there is an opening coming up in the fall. But I'd have to drop my big projects to do so....


I have to ask where your friend is going to be a sub. The average teacher's salary in the US is around $30,000. Notice I say AVERAGE...obviously there are places that are lower and places that are higher. Subs get paid less than teachers and, unless you're EXTREMELY lucky, don't get medical benefits. In my area, the average teacher's salary is around $24,000 and is one of the lowest in the nation. As a teacher, you are RARELY off at the end of the school day, as you have to grade papers and prepare for the next day. Subs in my area make $75 a day, working a 10 hour day. I have friends who are teachers who are barely scraping by on what they make, and they don't live extravagantly and don't have anything other than the bare necessities. Also, you have to take into account that, sure, you don't work summers, but you don't get paid during the summer either (depending on the school district, they'll sometimes work a small stipend into your salary to be doled out over the summer months, but it's usually no more than you'd need to make ends meet).

Compare that to when I worked for a rental car company. I made $31,000 my first year (went up after that as I got better at sales), had full paid benefits and a steady schedule. 

Not trying to discourage the teacher route (Lord knows we need good teachers), but be sure you can live on what you'd make if you were to become a teacher.

As for how I support my horsey habit...I work full time as a cashier at Goodwill. My horse and my dog eat before I do and I live in a friend's converted garage because it's cheap rent, close to work (and my horse) and I desperately needed a place to live. I drive an old 1986 Toyota pickup (not right now because it's in impound *sigh*) that gets great gas mileage (for what it is) and I can still haul my dog around without worrying about hair all over the inside of my car. When I eat (maybe once a day, if I'm lucky?), I eat worse than a college student.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^ I feel for you, there was a time in my life where I could barely scrape up enough dimes and nickels to eat off of the dollar menu once a day! Best of luck to you!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> ^^^ I feel for you, there was a time in my life where I could barely scrape up enough dimes and nickels to eat off of the dollar menu once a day! Best of luck to you!


I'm not complaining (didn't mean it to sound like I was! lol). My only complaint right now is my truck being in impound and the fortune it's going to cost to get it out. :-(


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Some say it is an expensive hobby, expensive yes hobby no. To me it is my life. A hobby is something you can give up. Not having them would leave a deep whole inside me. They have carried me to beautiful places I could have never even hiked. I cannot imagine not having them in my life. I have been blessed.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I'm not complaining (didn't mean it to sound like I was! lol). My only complaint right now is my truck being in impound and the fortune it's going to cost to get it out. :-(


Oh I know you weren't complaining! That's what I thought what was cool, you weren't, happy to have a horse and dog!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I get paid to post on here, muahaha!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Oh I know you weren't complaining! That's what I thought what was cool, you weren't, happy to have a horse and dog!


Not just happy to have a horse and a dog...LUCKY to have a horse and a dog. :wink:  Especially the special ones I have.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I worked 2 jobs to get my horse and have enough saved to support him till I get a new job. 

But I volunteered a lot to get where I'm at


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

waresbear said:


> I get paid to post on here, muahaha!!!



WTF! I want YOUR job....:twisted:


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I have two jobs to support my horsey habit. My mom bought my horse for me after I had my open heart surgery and now I am paying for everything else for him.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> WTF! I want YOUR job....:twisted:


 
Has benefits and pension as well, again, muahahaha!


----------



## Cheydako (Jan 6, 2012)

Maybe you could consider working part time at a feed store or tack shop. You'd be making a little extra money plus you might be able to get discounts on different horsey things you may need, and since you're a "horse person" you would be working somewhere where you knew you what you were talking about.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I work part time as a kennel attendant. I really want to work full time, but I can't do that until I'm out of college.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum, I know! Sounds too good to be true! It's a private school. In Memphis where I'm told it's almost IMPOSSIBLE to find a good teacher or get them to stay. Just what I'm told.
I'm looking at the High School job here in our little podunk town and it starts around 20,000. I'm only considering it because of the excellent health care they have for the teachers here. We are taking a SEVERE beating on ours. In 8 years of being with our ins. we have never met the deductible and they have raised our rate every year, sometimes twice a year. But it's the only one that will cover us due to Hub. The high school here is terrible, they spent 2 mil on upgrades for the football stadium and the kids share books or get SHARED printouts because they are "short on funds". total crap.

Hang in there, Aries and your dog are LUCKY to have YOU!!!
Can you buy things at your goodwill? I've always scoured the racks for vintage and sold it. There are some KILLER vintage apparel items that go through there! I got a vintage Shady Brady with a buffalo nickel on the band and only paid $2.50!!! (I kept it  Vintage prom dresses from the 70's can bring a great price! I have a couple friends in downtown Fayetteville who own vintage stores that'll pay good money for them and Levis too!

For extra money I have:
Cleaned cabins, over 25,000 sq. ft. in three days every week. Not for everyone but it's a killer workout!
Raised Aussies, a litter or two every year. Used to pay for our daughters school and extras.
Had a booth in craft fairs with my artwork, they are going downhill.
Went to estate and yard sales, found silver jewelry for cheap and sold it on ebay or to pawn shops. I kept most of it!!! Not exactly profitable!
Work special events selling beer or merchandise, look for local concerts and festivals to work! Talk about raking in the dough, especially if you are cute and friendly!

And last but not least... I'm a tightwad! We went out to eat for the first time in three weeks and SHARED a meal!! LOL!
My MIL trims my hair, it's curly so who cares!
I never spend the money to go shopping, gas, food, a drink adds up. I buy online, free shipping, on sale, with a cupon code only!
I don't tan, get peds, color my hair, buy expensive products, I tell my hub he should be ever grateful because I'm so low maintenance!!!


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll be going back to school next year (once the kiddos are in school all day) for Equine Massage Certification. Then planning to start my own business... that will pay for board and all other horsey related items...which is why I lease ATM instead of own..I don't have a way currently to pay for anymore of my horsey habit.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

When I was little, my foster mom paid all of the expenses for Blaze, because she knew it was really important to me. Blaze was one of the only things in my life that was consistent, and I blame Blaze for all of my success. When I left for college I rented a house with a barn with some friends so that I could bring Blaze with me to college. While busting my buns for good grades and my degree, I also worked 2 jobs. Full time as a night housekeeper at our local Holiday Inn, and part time at a convenient store down the road from our house. 

After college I started an internship in the sales department for what was known as Clearchannel Communications. It's been changed since then, but I was working selling radio advertisement spots to businesses. My internship turned into a full time job, and that's how I took care of Blaze. 

I have since then gotten married and acquired a few more horses, some dogs, some cats, some lizards, and had a baby. My husband is a very successful guy, and works his tail off so I can stay home and take care of the animals. Its not an easy job, but it pays off! I love going down to the barn in the morning and hearing all the kids nicker at me. And Blaze and I are still BFFs. She'll be 21 this year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

hookin....that's how I do it......nah jk! My husband and I are teachers, at Catholic schools at that....so it is a stretch to support the habit, but we do it.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> You would be incorrect in that assumption. The vast majority of horse owners _aren't_ wealthy. Most of us are middle and upper middle class workers who make a decent salary and know how to budget.
> 
> The top echelon in the equestrian sports have money, but they're far from being the majority. If you think you have to have the latest and greatest of everything, and all new shiny toys, then you'll never own horses if you're not one of the moneyed set.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I work. Plain and simple. I work as many hours as I possibly can to pay for my horse's board, and anything and everything that may come up. Im not rich by any means, my husband and I live with family, which we are very fortunate for!

But we are in no way rich, not even close. We have just enough money to get by, but we are very happy!! And everything that we do need, or have has been worked for


----------



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

Go to an equine college! I go to Stephens. We are expected to be in the barn several hours a day. We ride no less than 3 days a week and any free time is spent caring for all the horses. We work our rear ends off, but 95% of us students enjoy every minute of it and we learn so much. We have the opportunity to work with many different horses of different breeds and in different seats. After a long day at the school barn I have to go to work at the barn where my horse is being kept. It's all about work!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

when I was younger I cleaned stall on weekend to ride I worked after school during the week so I just had weekend for my addiction


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

i work my butt off! full time job to pay for my horses. Im just lucky enough to live outside of town and am able to keep my horses on my property which we rent for $1100 a month.. but you gotta do what'cha gotta do and that means 40 _plus hours a week!  but its all worth it to have the joy of horses in my life.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I work full time in a university, and also have my art business on the side, which makes me an average of $100/week doing it fairly casually. 
I skimp and save everywhere that I possibly can.

Horse people aren't rich, most have just learned how to save money in other facets of life.


----------



## ModernThreat101 (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a full-time job with pet-sitting and doggie-obedience classes on the side. A friend and co-worker has also generously offered a stall on her father's farm for a discounted price than the other boarding stables in my area. They grow their own hay, too, so there is a HUGE expense eased upon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

:?the things we do to be with are horses


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

I was a stay at home Mom when we got our horses, and it worked for a while but as summer progressed & the drought got worse I realized how much more it was going to cost to keep them over the winter. In the fall I managed to make several contacts in the haying industry in my area & the hay supplier I went with offered me a job as his tractor operator with high enough pay to go ahead & put my youngest into a small daycare & still make money. My world still revolves around my kids, I take off work whenever they need me in anyway & get to drive a huge John Deere tractor that looks more like a toy when they don't. My sweet husband works 50+ hrs a week to support our family, including our barnyard! We have 4 kids, 3 dogs, 2 1/2 goats (one is pregnant), 2 horses & 1 cat! The money I make is going to extras for the kids & to support my horsey loves!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harmony624 (Oct 29, 2011)

When I was younger my parents paid for me to take lessons. Then when I got to know everyone at the barn I would volunteer and get free rides. When I felt that I had learned everything that I could from that barn I stopped lessons & quit ridding for a few years.
I was lucky enough to have my mom's friend give me her horse over the summer. I have him kept at my house, and he's outside 24/7. I ride along the road. My monthly cost is about $30.
I guess that I lucked out.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm a full time student with a full-time job now, am half leasing my horse out (cutting half the cost) and just barely making it. I'm super thankful for my parents though, who help me out when bills pile up and let me wait until I'm on my feet again to pay them back. This next year when I transfer to a bigger University I will either be full leasing my horse out, or using him in the equestrian team for discounted board.

I don't know how some of you guys have the energy left to ride from all that work!


----------



## luvmyhorses (Feb 7, 2012)

When i was younger and so wanted my horse in training and a nice saddle but could never afford it,, i worked for a trainer to help pay for my lessons.. as i got older realized It wasnt working so i went to school became a RN and make good money now.. i work 3 days a week which still gives me enough time to spend with my horses... I still dont own the really nice horse trailer but im still working on it... 20 y.o trailer is still doing the job...


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I forgot to add that I am thinking about going back to work. Not because we need the money, but because I feel like I should be contributing and setting an example for my daughter. I don't want to miss out on my days with my horses, and I love my "job" as a barn bum. So I was offered a job working 3 overnights a week at a home with adult residents with developmental disabilities. My shift starts an hour after my daughter's bed time, and ends shortly after she wakes up, so I won't miss any time with her! Its actually perfect because I can still be in the barn all day, see my family as often as I do now, and make extra money on the side. What is there to think about, right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

When I was younger my parents used to pay for my sister and I to take riding lessons at a nearby stable. At one point in time my parents offered to purchase us a horse if we could agree on one. But being tweens my sister and I hardly agreed on anything. It took us about a year before we found a horse we both liked but by that time my parents were so far in debt that they couldn't keep the offer. I guess it's good that we didn't get a horse since we would've had to sell it down the road.

Since my parents told me they can no longer afford my lessons (my sister lost interest) I am currently applying to stores in my area that are within walking distance of my house. I will only be able to work part time since I have school in the morning but I only need about $130 a month to support my riding.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Wild Heart said:


> When I was younger my parents used to pay for my sister and I to take riding lessons at a nearby stable. At one point in time my parents offered to purchase us a horse if we could agree on one. But being tweens my sister and I hardly agreed on anything. It took us about a year before we found a horse we both liked but by that time my parents were so far in debt that they couldn't keep the offer. I guess it's good that we didn't get a horse since we would've had to sell it down the road.
> 
> Since my parents told me they can no longer afford my lessons (my sister lost interest) I am currently applying to stores in my area that are within walking distance of my house. I will only be able to work part time since I have school in the morning but I only need about $130 a month to support my riding.


If it's any help - when I was young my parents couldn't afford to pay for riding lessons, so I mucked out at weekends and helped mind the instructors kids. During the summer I did stalls 3 days a week and got to ride daily. Just a suggestion, if you built up a relationship with your instructor, you may be able to approach them and work our a barter system


----------



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

Barter systems are very nice!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

littleredridinghood said:


> Barter systems are very nice!


That they are! I still work alot on a barter system - I pay for DIY livery, but they muck out, feed and turn out in the morning for me. Days I'm not working I always help feed, water and hay. I'm def coming out on the better end of it, but everybody is happy. There is always enough work to go around


----------



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

Another here who works 40 hrs a week, plus two hrs a day to commute. I am boarding my horse at my dad's house until I can get fence up at my new house. 

I am able to cut costs now by learning to trim my horses feet myself. None of them need shoes and a barefoot trim is not hard to learn. I do have to buy a new rasp occasionally but that is not even half the price of one trim by the farrier.

I also do most health care myself. The only thing the vet does is draw coggins and if there were ever a true emergency he would be called. I work with five vets at the state veterinary diagnostic lab so I always have more learned brains to pick.

When I was in school I bred and raised chickens to pay for horse feed. Show money was usually a birthday or Christmas present.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I work to barely make ends meat. I have always worked for what I have and I wish I didn't have to but I do.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow, I do all kinds of things... Drive older cars so I don't have a car payment, almost ALL my farm equipment is 2'nd hand, 'lightly' used when I buy it..  Oh, and creative use of the 'ole tax return to buy whatever horse equipment i've been drooling over for the last 12 months LOL


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

We bartered.. we needed to get rid of out boat, and a friend with horses offered to pay $1,000 and horse riding lessons for me  Everytime I go I also muck the stalls, which is fine because everytime I empty the bucket I get to go through the retired horse's paddock.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Maple said:


> If it's any help - when I was young my parents couldn't afford to pay for riding lessons, so I mucked out at weekends and helped mind the instructors kids. During the summer I did stalls 3 days a week and got to ride daily. Just a suggestion, if you built up a relationship with your instructor, you may be able to approach them and work our a barter system


That is a good idea. I was able to make a barter with my instructor and she agreed that for every day I worked at the stable I would earn one free lesson. I was able to keep it up for a bit until my parents grew tired of driving 20 minutes to the stable. I guess that's a good reason for why I'll need to buy a car...


----------



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

my mom owns a bar and i don't want to get into the complicatedness but she has just enough to get by and my dad has all the money for the bar he says after i lease a horse for a year he will buy it for me and i need to pay for board and everything else

right now I'm looking at lease for 300 a month i can ride 5 days and see the horse 7 i waitress at the bar and don't get an allowance I'm 19 and it's my only job right now i can make about 200 a month on a good week being a waitress my money is up one week and down the next.once i start getting disability i will only have to get 100 out of my waitress salary but i don't know when that will be.quite honestly once my bf moves here i don't know how i will do it because i will need to pay 800 rent for an apartment plus utilities but i want a horse more than anything so ill find a way


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't know if this has been mentioned yet. 

But I am attending nursing school in the fall. 3 years and 60,000+ a year. Sounds good to me 

I found a field I like with the pay I need to support my expensive hobby.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

When I bought my horses I had a part time job with a huge paint company as an outside sales rep...plus I had my own business. I am a cake decorator - I specialize in wedding cakes. As of last August I no longer work for the paint company thank God, so my horses are entirely supported by cakes. 

Our home and vehicles are paid for and as soon as our daughter is out of college our child care responsibilities will be over and hubby is an excellent provider. I pay for the horses and cell phone bill which is almost what I pay for one of the horses full care board. Gaaaa. 

I have bought everything for our horses EXCEPT hubby's tack. God bless the brides who need beautiful wedding cakes...I always tell them Sarge and Biscuit say thank you.


----------

